
US has boots on the ground in Syria - MichaelMoser123
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-39217015
======
MichaelMoser123
Obligatory link
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eFvxqQTh3m4](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eFvxqQTh3m4)
Very sad for the guys out there...

